

India's glowing forests - velik_m
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20150709-indias-mysterious-glowing-forests

======
teh_klev
For folks in the UK:

[https://archive.is/HwClZ](https://archive.is/HwClZ)

~~~
nkoren
Thank you!!!

------
dublinclontarf
Since this is BBC international UK based readers cannot read the article.

~~~
rhaps0dy
What, really? Why? What reason could BBC have to do this?

~~~
kennydude
BBC International is not BBC UK. BBC International sell mostly to get money
(exporting Dr. Who, Top Gear etc), and it's profits are put back into BBC UK.

However, they do a small amount themselves. This being one, and it's to do
with annoying rules etc :(

------
ommunist
Folks in the UK may have to use Iranian or Chinese proxy to access
international contents from BBC. 58.240.238.218 may be the one.

------
senthil_rajasek
Avatar Pandora is real!

There is no "unobtainium" in those jungles.

